

The subtle difference between amateur and professional - rams
http://www.blueflavor.com/blog/design/the_subtle_difference_between_amateur_and_professional.php

======
pg
This is the difference between inexperienced and experienced, not amateur and
professional.

~~~
asdflkj
Seems to me like the difference between bad and good. Experience doesn't
always make you good.

~~~
pg
Restraint is not the only component of good, but it is the component that
improves most with experience. Conversely, the most common mistake made by the
inexperienced (even if they are otherwise good) is to overdo things.

~~~
rams
"Restraint is not the only component of good" - What are the others ? Also,
what's the diff. between amateur and professional ? Hmm, that sounds like
another essay, altogether.

------
menloparkbum
The difference between amateur and professional is not very subtle. The
professional gets paid, and the amateur doesn't.

------
mojuba
In programming, a subtle change in architecture may lead to a dramatic change
in terms of lines of code.

~~~
ardit33
really? than that is some really crappy architecture, or the app itself is
really small.

In real applications, there are always subtle changes, trade-offs,
workaroundts... on the architecture. That's part of life.

------
LPTS
An ametuer works when inspired, a professional works whether or not they feel
inspired.

